# Bothersome problem opening websites



## legacy (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm frequently having annoying problems opening websites and sometimes they take longer than usual to open. Here's what happens.

I go to open a site and I get "Diagnose Connection Problems." Then, I run the Windows Diagnostics Troubleshooter and I get the message, "Troubleshooting couldn't identify problems."

When I click to close the troubleshooter, the webpage I was trying to get to pops right up.

Sometimes, if the webpage doesn't look like it's going to open, I'll just back out, try again, and the page will open.

I'm using the latest version of I.E. on a Windows 7 machine.

This is happening about half the time.

Anybody got an idea of what could be causing this?


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

Have you tried opening the pages in another browser when you get one of those messages? If not, try it and see what happens. You might be having intermittent connection troubles with your ISP, or it could be something to do with IE.


----------



## legacy (Oct 16, 2005)

_You might be having intermittent connection troubles with your ISP_

Yep, thought of that since it doesn't happen all of the time. Also thought about trying Firefox. I'll likely download firefox and see if it makes a difference. If it doesn't, I'll know it's likely my Comcast ISP.

Thanks.


----------

